

Ask HN: What do you expect from a coders profile site? - plunchete

There are several sites creating profiles for coders right now. Some are listing your open source projects, others are have a reputation system for them and others creating just fancy profiles where you can add your stuff.<p>I'm the co-founder of a web site that makes profiles for developers (Site not disclosed to avoid people saying I'm promoting my site).<p>Our profiles contain verified information. We use Open Source, Stack Overflow and your actual code (thought webhooks in github and bitbucket) to build out our profiles. We don't just list your projects, we get the code and extract some meta data from them.<p>Our aim is to create your profile based on what you have done and create your identity pulling information from different sources and not filling forms about what you have done.<p>So, my question is, as a coder what do you expect from a site like this?
======
ig1
It sounds like you're building a solution without having a problem. You need
to decide what the problem is that you're tackling before you can build a
solution.

Are you trying to build something that will let people quickly share what
they're working on, are you building something that will act as a bio for
people giving talks, are you building an alternative for a CV ?

~~~
plunchete
I didn't expose the problem nor our point of view because I thought was not
the point.

The problem for me, as a developer is, I don't have a place to show off all my
stuff (like a developer portfolio). Online CVs are almost the same as were 10
years ago, filling forms about what you have done, so our point is to create
an alternative for a CV, something automatically updated, with all the info
that you care about and without all the pain off filling forms and repeat the
same info again.

~~~
ig1
What are the use cases of your online CVs?

Most companies won't accept online CVs, so you'll need to have a way to
convert to doc/pdf. Also CVs need to be very focused so you'll also need to
allow users to curate, cut out unnecessary sections.

~~~
plunchete
Right now they can be used inside the page. Of course we should do a export to
pdf functionality and something to pick the stuff that you want to include.

Thanks for your advice!

------
jolan
> We don't just list your projects, we get the code and extract some meta data
> from them.

So you're cloning ohloh.com?

> as a coder what do you expect from a site like this?

Nothing really, github has done a nice job without even focusing on it.

~~~
plunchete
> So you're cloning ohloh.com?

Not really. We are putting together information from Open Source, like ohloh,
but also from private code, linkedin and stackoverflow. We put this
information in a resume/profile visual representation. Also, ohloh has been
always project centric and we are focused on people.

------
ig1
<http://xkcd.com/927/>

